# local 332 waiting list



## applyinglocal332 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Hope all is well.

If anyone can reply that would help alot. 

this is the san jose,ca office.

I interviewed two thursdays ago. and found out i got a 81.5 and he said i was top 25 on waiting list.

they just closed admissions to a class. so i have to wait for next class. someone said probably april. if so how many will they accept?

my friend scored a 80 last year and havent been called back.

i thought my score was low but very happy he said i was top 25. 

does any one no how much they accept a year?

my friend got the test waived bc of military and took the interview and got into a class within a month.

please let me know if you have anything. thanks again!


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

You didn't mention this in your pm to me, but if they are pulling another class in April you may have a good chance. Times are great right now locally and they will usually pull 3 classes a year when work is good. If not April then you will probably be the August/September class.


----------

